# Trans swap



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys...need a new trans for my 04 automatic...wanted to put a 6 speed in instead of the automatic...what exactly do I need to make the swap besides the transmission?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is just buy a GTO with an M6 and sell your current one.


----------



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats an option...but thats not what I wanted to do...the tranny I have is blown and its either put an auto back in, or convert to manual...I want to convert without a doubt...you have any useful info?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cluster from the A4 to the M6 is a bit different but should still work... will just look weird to have PRND123 in an M6(these are very $$ new and the dealer if you can even get them still and they would have to program you VIN and miles in. You could go used but have a shop put it in so when your miles don't match you have it documented).

Not sure if the center consol is cut the same for the M6 or A4. Def gonna need a shifter, might as well go aftermarket while your there. Pedal assembly? Slave? Clutch kit? OEM LS7 would do nicely if your stock'ish. Trans mount different? Ect...


Honestly probally less work and cheaper to just buy the GTO you really want and fix and sell your current one.


----------



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea I totally hear that...thank you very much appreciate the help...


----------



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually just decided to get instead of a T-56, another 4L60E beefed up from monster transmissions...its gonna be cheaper, easier, and it leaves me extra money to order a cam kit...most people are saying the swap is just not worth it so I'm listening to the masses...thanks again for the help


----------

